# POOL LINER REPAIR



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I need 2 liner cuts patched



I did them last year and the patches fell off

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY too cold for me to get in and do it





PLEASE call Gary

995-7955 or 384-2420



Thanks!


----------

